# MakersLED DIY kit 12 inch



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where's mine at Tu!? 

Do they make those solderless heatsinks longer for bigger tanks? That's pretty sick man!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah they do, up to 48 inches I think, but these aren't solderless. This whole kit is just like, a nicer looking heat sink so it doesn't look like a ghetto slab of aluminum. It comes w/ plastic covers and splash shields for a very polished look. The sell it as "wife approved" haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oops haha 

Post up a link where those heatsinks are sold bro.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/makersled-designer-heatsink-kit-professional-grade/

I wasn't sure if I could post it or not what with the new rules and stuff


----------



## Milad LEDGroupBuy.com (Jan 29, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/makersled-designer-heatsink-kit-professional-grade/
> 
> I wasn't sure if I could post it or not what with the new rules and stuff


What are the new rules? Im sure you can post links to the sponsors of this forum!

FYI instead of drilling, you can use eye hooks on the top railing to hang the fixture.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah I probably should've done that. Oh well, I didn't really think it through when I put it together.

Thanks Milad!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Several other places are carrying them as well now too. I think you may have a few to many blues unless you really want a 9-11K look. I have a set with 12 XPG neutral white and 5 RB the neutral whites are driven at 700mA and the 5RB at 500mA... It's too blue for my tastes...


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

the blues are dimmable so it won't be too blue. This light should be able to run over a reef too if I so choose, just need to add a few UV leds


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> the blues are dimmable so it won't be too blue. This light should be able to run over a reef too if I so choose, just need to add a few UV leds





fishykid1 said:


> Several other places are carrying them as well now too. I think you may have a few to many blues unless you really want a 9-11K look. I have a set with 12 XPG neutral white and 5 RB the neutral whites are driven at 700mA and the 5RB at 500mA... It's too blue for my tastes...


Do either one of you have pics of these set up and in use yet? I am close to pulling the trigger on a similar build, but i have been debating on which LED's i want to use. And really my choices were pretty close to what you both are doing, or i was thinking maybe going with just the XPG nw's.

Its going to be a nano build, either over a 10g or an 18g that has a similar foot print as the 10, but is just taller. I plan on growing emersed out the top of the tank with driftwood, and low tech no co2 for now. Im planning on going with 12 3w LED's and controlling the light output with fixture height and dimming, but having the ability to go higher light if i want.

Anyway, not trying to hijack your thread, sorry! Would just love to see what this looks like set up over plants and fish...


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry not yet, I was going to have this tank set up a few weeks ago but we have to move so I'm waiting to set it up until I get to the new apartment. I held it over another tank that was already set up and I got really good colors out of the tank and plants, but sorry no pictures


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

This is an awesome looking heatsink unit. What is the width? I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## Milad LEDGroupBuy.com (Jan 29, 2011)

rowrunner said:


> This is an awesome looking heatsink unit. What is the width? I couldn't find it on the website.



heatsink: http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/makersled-designer-heatsink-kit-professional-grade/


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good  can't wait to see it over a tank!

Mine is currently under the weather - having driver/controller issues - but I still love that thing. Easily one of my top two purchases!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Did you put it over the tank ?
How's the outcome !


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Yup! Here's how it looks over the tank


----------

